# ADIDAS Candian All HS Game



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Is this saturday the 8th at 1 o'clock pm and will be brodcasted by TheScore, There is a Dunk contest 3pt contest etc

The Rosters:










Full Story


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I bet it'll be as exciting as a WNBA game. :laugh:

















:joke:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Ivan's actually listed as a guard. Will be VERY interesting to see what he can do in an allstar game setting with the ball in his hands.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yes.. Big game for him.. Is he actually lottery bound? We will see..


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Ivan really should dominate this game.. I see no reason why he wouldn't either.. His quickness alone should destroy the other big men..


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

i wanna see how Ivan play's


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Oliver Prince will win the dunk contest


----------



## DrFunk03 (May 13, 2003)

Ivan is REAL fun to watch. A guy named Ryan Wright is going there and he has mad game. He goes to the same school as me.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

From the sounds of it, scouts seem to be spit on Ivan. He has to hope some team really likes him. Given that each team generally comes to a consensus about their picks, it might be difficult to be a high pick as he hoped. This game will go far in showing where he will land.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow looking at this years draft.. How many 7 footers will be in the first round? I don't think there has ever been this many..


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

Does anyone know how Ivan did?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> I bet it'll be as exciting as a WNBA game. :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you catch a lot of WNBA games. Go Comets!!

hahahaha


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> Does anyone know how Ivan did?


EDIT: NM i thought you said how old he is


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> Does anyone know how Ivan did?


There game's this Saturday.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

boo....it was only eligible for kids in grade 12....no wonder ryan wright wasnt on that list, hes in grade 11....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

No wonder I'm not on that list.. I'm in grade 11.... :laugh:


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballafromthenorth</b>!
> Ivan really should dominate this game.. I see no reason why he wouldn't either.. His quickness alone should destroy the other big men..


Yeah, just like he managed to "dominate" halton competition . Give me a break!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Well I meant if the scouts say he's as good as he is.. like they say his speed is great for his size and all that.. if its true.. he SHOULD dominate against other Canadian high schoolers.. no lottery pick should have any problems in this game


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

let's go ruskie! put on a show! better play hard cause your draft position might depend on it.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

I really do hope Chiraev prove his critics wrong.....


We need more Canadian basktball player in the NBA!


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

but he's not canadian....


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballafromthenorth</b>!
> no lottery pick should have any problems in this game


He's not a lotto pick....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the kid definitely has NBA 3-point range and he moves pretty well but doesn't glide around the court like Dirk (yet). his arms must not be too long and he needs a LOT of work on defense and rebounding. he's not exactly lighting up the game at this point but he looks like a solid prospect.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

lol... crowd booing Ivan during the MVP announcement.


From what I saw, Ivan is RAW. He needs to go college and work on his game. I see potential, but hes no lottery pick for sure... maybe a late-first rounder to early 2nd rounder. 

I predict a Lampe fall if Ivan decides to stay.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I only saw like the last four minutes of the game.. Tristan Blackwood looked impressive.. and I heard that Manitoba's Ian Milne played well.. I wonder where he will sign? Chiraev definitely needs to play against some better competition..


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballafromthenorth</b>!
> I only saw like the last four minutes of the game.. Tristan Blackwood looked impressive.. and I heard that Manitoba's Ian Milne played well.. I wonder where he will sign? Chiraev definitely needs to play against some better competition..


Not to diss Canadian basketball, but if this kid scores 17, gets 4 boards, and 2 assists in this game even if I didn't know anything about him I wouldn't think he was a lotto pick.

Whoever drafts this kid in the lotto should be fired.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> I predict a Lampe fall if Ivan decides to stay.


With Ivan acquiring an agent I believe he has no choice but to enter the draft. I guarantee he won't fall past the first round. He's a VERY similar prospect to Lampe, although I believe that he can dribble and shoot the ball better coming into the draft, who wouldn't have fallen to the second round if not for his contract issues.

Ivan IS extremely raw and I was expecting a little bit more from him this game- show he can move without the ball, better positioning defensively in the paint and for rebounds, and get up for the dunk. 

His arms don't seem terribly long so he may never be a shotblocker in the NBA but for such a young, talented kid, he already has decent bulk. He needs to learn to do everything better and should be picked by a team that can develop him slowly. In three or four years he should be a player (on the right team). I see no WAY he can guard NBA small forwards, and he probably won't ever will be able to. Therefore, he needs to keep building his body religiously to compete against NBA power players.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

this is the second time i've seen chiraev and i'm glad he's finally been exposed. in my opinion, this guy is not an nba talent yet- and i doubt that he'll ever be. i think his "stats" (i.e. height, weight, heritage) got him a lot of attention before many people actually got the chance to see him play.

once you get a good look at him, you realize you've been had. while this guy has a solid handle for his height, he certainly doesn't play like a 7-footer so it almost doesn't matter. furthermore, even if he wanted to play big, he couldn't. he's too slow, he's lead-footed and, in my opinion, he'll only get slower from here. i mean, by looking at his body type, you can already project (to a reasonable degree, anyway) how he'll look on the court in 4 or 5 years. you can't even begin to talk about his hops before starting to feel sorry for him.

also, today he demonstrated that he can't even create his own shot against canadian hs competition. in my opinion, he's a _fake 7 footer_. i'd be legitimately surprised if this kid cracked the top 20 this year. now that some scouts have seen him play against fairly legitimate competition, i think his draft stock will fall accordingly.

this should be the last time a lottery squad considers taking him, but what do i know...

peace


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Lampe dropped because of his contract status in Europe. Ivan will drop due to his lack of ability. The fall will be into the 20s at least. Only a team with the luxury of time might take a chance on him. He is going to have a rough night on June 24.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I just noticed who Vlad Kuljanin is.. I've played with him at the YMCA on seperate occasions.. He is a dominant big man and was dunking over people with ease. At first he was just practicing on his jump shots and his free throws but then we started a big game and he was dominating..


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

More than anything I'm just so happy that highschool Canadian B-ball is actually getting press...I'm so sick of everything hockey

also, while Basketball in Southern Ontario is still in it's infancy stage, I see it really progressing in the next 10-15 years...watch out for many more NBA talent coming from this region :yes:


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I guess Ivan has been exposed. He'll probably drop to the second round.

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...522&call_pageid=969907729483&col=970081562040


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, that was one weak affair. Chiraev was bad and so was everyone else. I'm really surprised, I thought there would be some decent talent in Canadian highschools.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If you think about it they weren't too bad.. Their only like 17, 18 years old.. That's still pretty good, and they were all nervous because they've probably never been on TV before.. And I doubt Ivan would drop to the 2nd round.. He has too much upside.. If he's not lottery bound(which is most likely the case after watching Saturday's affair) maybe he wont even enter the draft this season..


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA....

Ivan's not a prospect....he's a pretender....better yet....IMPOSTER!!! I really hope no team drafts this kid. The league doesnt need him or want him!!!


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> If you think about it they weren't too bad.. Their only like 17, 18 years old.. That's still pretty good, adn they were all nervous because they've probably never been on TV before.. And I doubt Ivan would drop to the 2nd round.. He has too much upside.. If he's not lottery bound maybe he wont even enter the draft this season..


he has no choice, he cant go to the ncaa because hes already hired an agent


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

he may fall to the second round, where he'd be a very nice pickup to send to europe for a few years. teams in the late first may will have more NBA-ready talent compared to the potential laded top half of the draft, let alone Ivan. Europe may not be the best thing for Ivan however, who needs to keep training his *** off if he's ever going to see significant time on the floor in the NBA.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I really liked Milne - now there is player who could be something. He has 17 points as well and some real nice dunks in the contest. Nice range and lots of moves inside.


----------

